# need some help from the pros



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

I have Fantail Indian Fantails and there's two color I want in my loft but I don't wanna cheat,so I would love some help on getting them how do I get almond what's the color combination and the next one is how do I get silver please enlighten me on this I would love to know the color combo on achieving these two beauties please help


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

You have to have an almond bird to reproduce it. Im not sure what type of silver youre after but you can mate a spread black to an ash red bar to produce a type of "silver"


----------



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Really damn I don't know anyone selling almond I'm out of luck then


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

If you post a wanted ad in the for sale forum you might find someone who breeds them in fantails. I only have almond homers. Classic almond coloration is one of the more challenging colors to breed. Its a combination of several different genes and requires alot of patience(at least in my dealings with them). But in my opinion its one of the most beautiful colors. Good luck!


----------

